# Microsoft Rawport



## satish171080

I've installed a second parallel PCI card on a PC with W2K Pro, at firts the OS installs the card properly and the printer attached to the port works ok, when I turn off the pc and turn on again the device manager shows a new device with a yellow question sign with the this message "Microsoft Rawport", and the printer does not work, I remove the device, re-run add new hardware and the PC recognized the driver again and the printer works again. Again Restart the system its shows microsoft rawport apears. Please help me.


----------



## hitech

Try disabling the onboard parallel port in bios. if that does not work try enabling the device in properties of it in hardware.


----------



## satish171080

thank u for giving replay. but i already disabled on board ltd port on bios. when i deleting the ms rawport and scan for new devise then the pci paralell port working fine. it will happens when i restart the system.


----------



## jolindien

Hi,

I had the same Rawport Device problem with no solution till i found this german website : http://www.winhilfe.ch/wbb2/thread/423/MICROSOFT_RAWPORT_mit_.html

Solution that seems to work for me so far is :
Install the Microsoft "Windows Fax Driver for NT" on the RawPort Device... and then, those rawports are gone and printers are working fine with no other annoyance (it seems).

Installing the driver (already into Window, no download nor disk required) : Choose from List -> Other Device -> Mircrosoft -> Windows Fax Driver For NT

Yeeeeee. :wave:


----------

